# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  گرفتن مدرک بیش دانشگاهی به صورت غیر حضوری(خواهشا بخونید)

## Danial mrs

سلام دوستان. متنم شاید طولانی باشه اما برام خیلی خیلی بحرانیه. التماس میکنم تا اخر بخونین
لطفا کمکم کنید دارم دیوونه میشم. :Y (403): 
من سال 96 کنکور دارم و رشتم ریاضیه.میخوام یه رتبه خوب در حد 2 رقمی و 3 رقمی های خوب بیارم . امسال نمیخوام مدرسه برم و همرو خودم بخونم و مطمئنم که خودم میتونم همرو بخونم. من از چند سال گذشته درس گرفتم و شکی ندارم اگه امسال برم مدرسه نمیتونم اون چیزی رو که میخوام بیارم. 
بخاطر بعضی مسائل ،کل زندگیم به همین سالی که کنکور میدم بستگی داره و شاید بنظرتون اغراق کرده باشم اما کنکور 96 برام موضوع مرگ و زندگیه و اگه من نتونم اون چیزی رو که میخوام نیارم نابود میشم.
خودمم باورم نمیشه دلم خوشه تو تیزهوشانم همه معلما افتضاحن دیگه نمیتونم طاقت بیارم :Y (403): 
من به هرقیمتی شده نباید امسال برم مدرسه و باید خودم بخونم. 
نه بزرگسالان میشه و ظاهرا از راه دور هم نمیشه. 
یه سریا هم میگن اگه بصورت  *داوطلب ازاد* بری کنکور بدی و مدرک رو هم تو تابستون بعد کنکور از طریق مراکز بزرگسالان جور کنی به امکان خیلی زیادی برای سربازی گیر میدن و حتما باید بری سربازی و تا سربازی رو تموم نکردی مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو بهت نمیدن چون وقفه تو تحصیلت ایجاد شده و ...*آیا اینطوریه؟*
من تا اونجا که تو سایتا خوندم یکی از شرط های دانشگاه برای ورود، داشتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی هست.
ایا واقعا نمیشه اون مدرک رو با جورای دیگه که از نظر سربازی مشکلی پیش نیاد و بصورت غیر حضوری خوند گرفت؟ هرکاری منظورمه هرکاریکه بشه اون مدرک رو گرفت
دوستان لطفا هر چی به ذهنتون میرسه بگید حتی اگه بنظرخودتون هم دور از واقعیت باشه. داغون شدم واقعا دیگه حس میکنم دارم افسرده میشم  اما امیدمو از دست ندادم خواهش میکنم ازتون کمکم کنید تا بتونم این کاو انجام بدم.

----------


## amiramiramir79

> سلام دوستان. متنم شاید طولانی باشه اما برام خیلی خیلی بحرانیه. التماس میکنم تا اخر بخونین
> لطفا کمکم کنید دارم دیوونه میشم.
> من سال 96 کنکور دارم و رشتم ریاضیه.میخوام یه رتبه خوب در حد 2 رقمی و 3 رقمی های خوب بیارم . امسال نمیخوام مدرسه برم و همرو خودم بخونم و مطمئنم که خودم میتونم همرو بخونم. من از چند سال گذشته درس گرفتم و شکی ندارم اگه امسال برم مدرسه نمیتونم اون چیزی رو که میخوام بیارم. 
> بخاطر بعضی مسائل ،کل زندگیم به همین سالی که کنکور میدم بستگی داره و شاید بنظرتون اغراق کرده باشم اما کنکور 96 برام موضوع مرگ و زندگیه و اگه من نتونم اون چیزی رو که میخوام نیارم نابود میشم.
> خودمم باورم نمیشه دلم خوشه تو تیزهوشانم همه معلما افتضاحن دیگه نمیتونم طاقت بیارم
> من به هرقیمتی شده نباید امسال برم مدرسه و باید خودم بخونم. 
> نه بزرگسالان میشه و ظاهرا از راه دور هم نمیشه. 
> یه سریا هم میگن اگه بصورت  *داوطلب ازاد* بری کنکور بدی و مدرک رو هم تو تابستون بعد کنکور از طریق مراکز بزرگسالان جور کنی به امکان خیلی زیادی برای سربازی گیر میدن و حتما باید بری سربازی و تا سربازی رو تموم نکردی مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو بهت نمیدن چون وقفه تو تحصیلت ایجاد شده و ...*آیا اینطوریه؟*
> من تا اونجا که تو سایتا خوندم یکی از شرط های دانشگاه برای ورود، داشتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی هست.
> ...


سومم میشه غیر حضوری کرد؟

----------


## loading

up

----------

